# Boone Ti chainring



## jacobslide (Aug 28, 2008)

Seems to be that Boone is no longer active making chainrings...is that true?

Anyone have any info about these beautiful rings? Am I just going to have to search for someone selling a used bit, or are they still being produced somehow/somewhere?

Thanks all.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Yea, Boone is no longer.


----------



## Brewtality (Jul 25, 2007)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> Yea, Boone is no longer.


Ya, gee, it sure would be nice if somebody made Ti chainrings still:ihih: ^^^^LOOK UP^^^^


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Brewtality said:


> Ya, gee, it sure would be nice if somebody made Ti chainrings still:ihih: ^^^^LOOK UP^^^^


LOL yea, not too inconspicuous, huh? I keep meaning to tone it down a little.


----------



## edgerat (Oct 10, 2008)

jacobslide said:


> Seems to be that Boone is no longer active making chainrings...is that true?
> 
> Anyone have any info about these beautiful rings? Am I just going to have to search for someone selling a used bit, or are they still being produced somehow/somewhere?
> 
> Thanks all.


Watch ebay and the classifieds here diligently. :thumbsup:


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

I picked up a Boone Ti 32T chainring on here, mated to a Middleburn RS7 Crank = pure perfection! 

However everything has a price so if you're interested...


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

I have a 32T I may part out separately.


----------



## twheel (Jul 30, 2007)

Thumbs up to Homebrewed:thumbsup: I got a Ti 32T ENO chainring several months ago. It's a great piece of work!


----------



## jacobslide (Aug 28, 2008)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> LOL yea, not too inconspicuous, huh? I keep meaning to tone it down a little.


ISAR, can you reproduce something like this?


----------



## Mark_123 (Nov 4, 2009)

I think they are back.
http://www.boonerings.com/cr/cr.html


----------



## jacobslide (Aug 28, 2008)

32t is too small for me, I'm looking for a 36 but prefer a 38... :-/


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

jacobslide said:


> ISAR, can you reproduce something like this?


That's exactly what I've got...


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

f boone


----------



## subliminalshiver (Jan 8, 2007)

Mark_123 said:


> I think they are back.
> http://www.boonerings.com/cr/cr.html


That would be cool, but I think that is just the old website running autonomously. It's been that way for years. A derelict URL that temps SSers in like Sirens on the shore, locking you into false hopes, sacrificing unanswered emails to cyberspace.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

jacobslide said:


> ISAR, can you reproduce something like this?


No, i have my own design.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

subliminalshiver said:


> That would be cool, but I think that is just the old website running autonomously. It's been that way for years. A derelict URL that temps SSers in like Sirens on the shore, locking you into false hopes, sacrificing unanswered emails to cyberspace.


yea, that's exactly it. not sure why he doesnt change it.


----------



## jacobslide (Aug 28, 2008)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> No, i have my own design.


Gotcha. I'm hoping to find something that has a little bit more of an organic design.


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

Yeah..there is no doubt that the Boone cogs and rings definiteley have a more artistic fluid design to them. I would guess that creating that kind of detail and finish is quite time consuming and costly compared to cutting flat stock rings and cogs. Probably one of the reasons that Boone is not making them anymore. Beautiful nonetheless.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

N10S said:


> Yeah..there is no doubt that the Boone cogs and rings definitely have a more artistic fluid design to them. I would guess that creating that kind of detail and finish is quite time consuming and costly compared to cutting flat stock rings and cogs. Probably one of the reasons that Boone is not making them anymore. Beautiful nonetheless.


Form over function i guess.
If you don't like mine, you don't have to buy it, but please don't pretend like you know what goes into either of our rings.
He just hits them with a sander and a buffer, it's not that time consuming. The taper to the teeth is done most likely on a belt sander so it's all kinds of inconsistent (i use a cnc lathe) and yea, they're made out of flat stock just like mine. The thickness of the teeth is milled, which is not as clean and precise as a CNC lathe (hence the bead blasting to cover up the machining lines). I used to machine mine like that until i got my lathe.
Sorry, but i put too much work into a precise, uniform tooth profile to go anywhere near a belt sander or buffer with it (or even bead blaster for that matter). I spend quite a bit of time deburring them so as not to sacrifice the quality of the teeth. The more material removed from them while removing the burr, the less contact surface you have with the bushings of the chain, which is harder on the ring and the chain. Try deburring ti sometime, it's easier said than done.
Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying his rings are crap and he obviously does put a lot of work into them, but his focus seems to be more on style than functionality. For me, It's a chainring, not an engagement ring. It needs to work as good as possible, and last a long time. I have a symmetrical design so the ring can be flipped over when it starts wearing, which his design does not lend itself to. That may not suit your needs, but it does for many.


----------



## jacobslide (Aug 28, 2008)

sensitive, huh?


----------



## nonfortuna (Aug 16, 2009)

jacobslide said:


> sensitive, huh?


Sounds more like aware than sensitive. The guy clearly put a lot of thought into it; I don't particularly like hearing people tell me "It's not rocket science" at my shop, even though it isn't. As a small business owner without advertising to speak of, you have to be your own product's advocate 24-7. No one likes to hear their life's work being taken lightly, especially when you're doing things the way you are for a myriad of well thought out reasons that the critic doesn't understand. Plus, who doesn't welcome insight into small component manufacturing processes!


----------



## jacobslide (Aug 28, 2008)

nonfortuna said:


> Sounds more like aware than sensitive. The guy clearly put a lot of thought into it; I don't particularly like hearing people tell me "It's not rocket science" at my shop, even though it isn't. As a small business owner without advertising to speak of, you have to be your own product's advocate 24-7. No one likes to hear their life's work being taken lightly, especially when you're doing things the way you are for a myriad of well thought out reasons that the critic doesn't understand. Plus, who doesn't welcome insight into small component manufacturing processes!


It's all about delivery. The same information could have been written with less of a defensive tone.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

jacobslide said:


> It's all about delivery. The same information could have been written with less of a defensive tone.


You seem equally judgmental.

Buy whichever chainring you want. If it doesn't exist, perhaps there's a business opportunity for you.

--sParty


----------



## jacobslide (Aug 28, 2008)

Sparticus said:


> You seem equally judgmental.
> 
> Buy whichever chainring you want. If it doesn't exist, perhaps there's a business opportunity for you.
> 
> --sParty


I seem equally judgmental to whom? All I mentioned was that ISAR seemed a little defensive and quick to point out how much time his rings took to machine; all while hinting his rings were superior. Other than saying they had less of an organic design than I wanted, I never suggested they were better or worse.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

jacobslide said:


> It's all about delivery. The same information could have been written with less of a defensive tone.


Well it was an offensive comment, even though I'm sure he didn't mean it that way. I apologize for being defensive, but as nonfortuna said, it's something that i spend a bit of time and effort on, and for someone who doesn't fully understand the process involved to downplay what i do, yea, I'm going to defend myself. I am a Machinist before a salesman (admittedly, I'm a pretty sorry excuse for a salesman), we aren't known for our people skills


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

jacobslide said:


> I seem equally judgmental to whom? All I mentioned was that ISAR seemed a little defensive and quick to point out how much time his rings took to machine; all while hinting his rings were superior. Other than saying they had less of an organic design than I wanted, I never suggested they were better or worse.


my comment had absolutely nothing to do with you at all, it was in reference to what N10S said.


----------



## jacobslide (Aug 28, 2008)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> Well it was an offensive comment, even though I'm sure he didn't mean it that way. I apologize for being defensive, but as nonfortuna said, it's something that i spend a bit of time and effort on, and for someone who doesn't fully understand the process involved to downplay what i do, yea, I'm going to defend myself. I am a Machinist before a salesman (admittedly, I'm a pretty sorry excuse for a salesman), we aren't known for our people skills


Hey man, I understand. No need to apologize. It seemed more like a response based on a continuation of other insinuations meant to minimize your hard work than just a response to that attack in particular.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

jacobslide said:


> I seem equally judgmental to whom? All I mentioned was that ISAR seemed a little defensive and quick to point out how much time his rings took to machine; all while hinting his rings were superior. Other than saying they had less of an organic design than I wanted, I never suggested they were better or worse.


Oops... I mighta got you mixed up with somebody else in this thread. Sorry, my bad.

But it does appear to be a business niche looking to be filled, doesn't it? Maybe $250-300/ring? I'm confident there are those who'll cheerfully pay that much for a blend of artistic, lightweight bling.

If I only had an extra $million or two lying around to buy some fancy computer mill. I could build 5 chainrings on Monday and then ride the rest of the week. It's easy, right ISAR?

--sParty


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

jacobslide said:


> Hey man, I understand. No need to apologize. It seemed more like a response based on a continuation of other insinuations meant to minimize your hard work than just a response to that attack in particular.


Yea, i certainly don't take offense if someone likes a particular design more than mine, it's all preference. If everyone liked the same style, it would be a boring world!


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Sparticus said:


> Oops... I mighta got you mixed up with somebody else in this thread. Sorry, my bad.
> 
> But it does appear to be a business niche looking to be filled, doesn't it? Maybe $250-300/ring? I'm confident there are those who'll cheerfully pay that much for a blend of artistic, lightweight bling.
> 
> ...


 if it were only that simple!


----------



## buggymancan (Jan 30, 2005)

quibling aside, The Boone Rings clearly have/had a much more asthetic styling which I would like to see closely replicated and reproduced.


----------



## rojogonzo (Jan 24, 2008)

Aquaholic said:


> I have a 32T I may part out separately.


so so tempted


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> my comment had absolutely nothing to do with you at all, it was in reference to what N10S said.


Didn't mean to get you defensive on this one at all. I have talked with you in the past, bought chain tugs from you, and know you make some kick-ass parts which are some of the best available. The comments about the boone rings were based on Jacobslides comments about him wanting a more organic design. I had talked with some guy a couple of years back who was working with Boone and he is the one that told me that the process for machining the rings was time consuming and hard on equipment making them expensive to create. Now...I re-read my post and realize that the way I compared against "flat stock" was a bad choice of words, and although I was thinking about all varieties of other chainrings including Action Tec, I should not have been so back-handed with my remark as the intent was not to cause any grief or to belittle your efforts. I realize it is a form over function scenario.

Anyhow, you have my personal apology ISAR, as I have nothing but respect for what you have been doing with your products.


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

jacobslide said:


> Seems to be that Boone is no longer active making chainrings...is that true?
> 
> Anyone have any info about these beautiful rings? Am I just going to have to search for someone selling a used bit, or are they still being produced somehow/somewhere?
> 
> Thanks all.


They're around... even new. My gf found me this one a couple Christmas's ago.










It is too bad they don't make them anymore...


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

N10S said:


> Didn't mean to get you defensive on this one at all. I have talked with you in the past, bought chain tugs from you, and know you make some kick-ass parts which are some of the best available. The comments about the boone rings were based on Jacobslides comments about him wanting a more organic design. I had talked with some guy a couple of years back who was working with Boone and he is the one that told me that the process for machining the rings was time consuming and hard on equipment making them expensive to create. Now...I re-read my post and realize that the way I compared against "flat stock" was a bad choice of words, and although I was thinking about all varieties of other chainrings including Action Tec, I should not have been so back-handed with my remark as the intent was not to cause any grief or to belittle your efforts. I realize it is a form over function scenario.
> 
> Anyhow, you have my personal apology ISAR, as I have nothing but respect for what you have been doing with your products.


It's all good, sorry i took it the wrong way and got defensive. It's hard to read things as intended over the internet, and us machinists can be a salty bunch  
As for machining the rings, ti in general is a PITA to machine. It hates friction and is very flamable. I started a fire or two when a tool chipped in the middle of a cycle. Not as dangerous as magnesium, but pretty close. My cogs in particular are a pain as there is much more material to remove. Lathe operations are most dangerous as sometimes you get wirey chips, which ignite like straw in a barn fire if you're not careful. This is why a heavy cut with a slower rpm is better... less friction and it gets rid of the heat with the chips, instead of keeping it in the tool and part.


----------



## jacobslide (Aug 28, 2008)

now that that's settled... who has the super awesome inside to finding a 36 toother?


----------



## rojogonzo (Jan 24, 2008)

too bad the new guy that makes primo rings got sucked into this

Boone is a SS junkies jewelry, now a boone ring is like inheriting dads pocket watch.

old/new
it's all good


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm fine with my alu HB 32t at this point! Pick a color and roll. When it don't roll right any more, turn it over! Roll some more!


----------



## brettbrown (Jan 18, 2011)

*Spiderless Rings*

The spiral design shown above was really just a couple of custom parts we made. The regular spiderless looked more like the a 5 spoke outer ring.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

brettbrown said:


> The spiral design shown above was really just a couple of custom parts we made. The regular spiderless looked more like the a 5 spoke outer ring.


So does that mean the spiral design is pretty rare? If so I'll be hanging on to mine!


----------



## brettbrown (Jan 18, 2011)

*Spiral Design Spiderless rings*

Someone had just ask me about these earlier today, so I was looking around in the designs to see what we did. We only made the Spiral Spiderless in 32T and 34T as far as I can tell. Most were for the Middleburn spline. I would guess that there were less than 10 of those made.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

brettbrown said:


> Someone had just ask me about these earlier today, so I was looking around in the designs to see what we did. We only made the Spiral Spiderless in 32T and 34T as far as I can tell. Most were for the Middleburn spline. I would guess that there were less than 10 of those made.


Wow that's cool, here's mine in a tree! (Please excuse the white though, that bike has since left this world!)


----------



## rojogonzo (Jan 24, 2008)

brett, thanks for chiming in

were any Boone rings ever made and sold from a material other than Ti?


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

I would think that fabricating a chain ring on a lathe would produce some perfectly round rings. I have a small lathe and mill and can appreciate the time that goes into making a single ring especially since my tools lack CNC capability. Don't know if you are running CNC or not, but machining parts takes time especially when you are cutting Ti.


----------



## brettbrown (Jan 18, 2011)

rojogonzo said:


> brett, thanks for chiming in
> 
> were any Boone rings ever made and sold from a material other than Ti?


Way back in the mid 90's we made an aluminum triple set. Bruce also made large HPV alumium rings (60-108 teeth). 
During the time that they were run at BrownTech, we made dozens of one of custom aluminum rings, but all of the single speed stuff was always ti.


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

brettbrown said:


> Way back in the mid 90's we made an aluminum triple set. Bruce also made large HPV alumium rings (60-108 teeth).
> During the time that they were run at BrownTech, we made dozens of one of custom aluminum rings, but all of the single speed stuff was always ti.


There are quite a few rumors as to why Boone stopped making chain rings. I've heard everything from to many orders to support, moved the shop, falling out between partners or any mix of the above. I know that I paid and lost over $300 in cogs and chain rings back in 2006-2007 for parts ordered and never shipped.

Regardless good having you on the forums.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Yeah, I would be interested to hear what really happened as well. I didn't loose any money, and am a big fan of the designs. I'm just interested to know what happened and if there is a chance of production being restarted.

As ISAR can attest, there is still a big market for SS rings and cogs!

Mark


----------



## gearwhine (Aug 20, 2009)

crux said:


> There are quite a few rumors as to why Boone stopped making chain rings. I've heard everything from to many orders to support, moved the shop, falling out between partners or any mix of the above. I know that I paid and lost over $300 in cogs and chain rings back in 2006-2007 for parts ordered and never shipped.
> 
> Regardless good having you on the forums.


Woah...you are quite the forgiver. If they filed bankruptcy (maybe they did), that's one thing, but to just not ship...hmmm.


----------



## twindaddy (Jun 18, 2007)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> For me, It's a chainring, not an engagement ring.


That does it. I'm buying a chainring from you simply because this is one of the best lines of 2011so far. Fortunately I swallowed my coffee just before coming to that gem or it'd be all over my screen.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

twindaddy said:


> That does it. I'm buying a chainring from you simply because this is one of the best lines of 2011so far. Fortunately I swallowed my coffee just before coming to that gem or it'd be all over my screen.


Ironically Jericho used to offer chainrings called Engagement Rings.

--sParty


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

twindaddy said:


> That does it. I'm buying a chainring from you simply because this is one of the best lines of 2011so far. Fortunately I swallowed my coffee just before coming to that gem or it'd be all over my screen.


haha glad you liked it, although i did steal it from Jericho as Sparty said. I thought it was appropriate for the convo and also a pretty friggin cool name for a chainring wish i thought of it first.


----------



## Mtroadie (Jul 27, 2010)

I had Homebrew make two chain rings and 8 cogs recently. Great stuff and I highly recommend!


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Mtroadie said:


> I had Homebrew make two chain rings and 8 cogs recently. Great stuff and I highly recommend!


That can only be one person. Thanks Tab, glad you're liking them!


----------



## NZPeterG (Mar 31, 2008)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> That can only be one person. Thanks Tab, glad you're liking them!


Hi can you make larger chainrings then 36? I'm after a 40 or 41 ring for Middleburn cranks?
Thanks Peter G...


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

brettbrown said:


> Way back in the mid 90's we made an aluminum triple set. Bruce also made large HPV alumium rings (60-108 teeth).
> During the time that they were run at BrownTech, we made dozens of one of custom aluminum rings, but all of the single speed stuff was always ti.


Brett,

Thanks for chiming in and the PM on Jan 20. You mentioned that you had the chainrings and cogs I ordered years ago in stock and was going to make things right. What ever happened I have yet to hear from you.


----------



## signalMTB (Aug 17, 2007)

I didnt see on your chainring finder how to select a standard 5 bolt 110/74 pattern for square taper BB...do you make these?


----------



## Cygnus (Jan 7, 2004)

ISAR: seems to me that you're crossing the line here (your posts in this thread) with a commercial point of view. 

if you're promoting a product here, then you need to consistently take the high road in discourse.


----------



## speedisgood (Oct 23, 2006)

I know this is an old thread but I recently decided to sell some of my parts laying around not being used. I have a Boone 32T that was very lightly used but shows no signs of wear and a 34T brand new. Both 104BCD. Both soooo beautiful. $150 OBO for each. 
I also got burned on a couple cogs and spacers I ordered from Boone a few years back but still love what I do have. I'm still using a 32T and 19T cog on my singlespeed from 7 years ago and they are still in great shape.


----------

